# Rampe am Altkönig/Victoriatempeltrail



## Schwarzer Kater (26. Juli 2004)

Hi Leute,

gestern sind wir beim Biken am Altkönig, genauer gesagt bei der Abfahrt vom Gipfel am Victoriatempel vorbei an dem Stück kurz vor dem Hauptweg auf eine aus Ästen und aufgeschichteter Erde gebaute Rampe gestoßen. Ich hoffe, die Leute, die diese Rampe gebaut haben lesen das hier und denken mal über folgendes nach: 
Der Taunus ist die Naherholungsregion #1 hier im Rhein-Main-Gebiet und wir Mountainbiker aller Art (vom Freerider bis zum Tourer) haben nicht den besten Ruf. Angesichts neuer Waldgesetze und Mautvorhaben (schaut mal ins DIMB-Board) ist so eine mitten über einen Wanderweg (damit sie auch jeder sieht) gezimmerte Rampe, die alle anderen Nutzer zum Ausweichen ins Unterholz zwingt, für die Gegner des Mountainbiking natürlich eine Steilvorlage und absolut kontraproduktiv. Daher haben wir gestern diese Rampe auf dem schnellsten Weg abgebaut! 
Wenn ihr wollt, dass sich die anderen Waldnutzer über uns aufregen und wir bald nur noch auf befestigten Wegen radeln dürfen, dann macht ruhig weiter so.  
Der Trail ist doch so schon geil genug und man kann mit genügend Geschwindigkeit durchaus ein paar ordentliche Sätze machen, also lässt die Wege wie sie sind und freut euch dran, dass wir darauf geduldet sind und wenn ihr unbedingt Sprünge bauen wollt, nehmt euch ein Brett und ein paar Steine und nehmt das später wieder mit. So wie da ist das der letzte Unfug!


----------



## wondermike (26. Juli 2004)

Genau! Da braucht doch nur irgend ein "besorgter Bürger" vom Taunus-Club an den zuständigen Minister zu schreiben, schon haben wir wieder den schönsten Sturm im Wasserglas und alle Vorurteile gegen die Mountainbiker bestätigt. Außerdem wird der Trail auch von vielen CClern befahren, für die so ein Sprung nicht unbedingt zum Standardrepertoire gehört. Wenn man den Trail gut kennt und mit ensprechender Geschwindigkeit unterwegs ist, könnte man da schon eine böse Überraschung erleben. Bzw. hätte können. Also: bitte lasst so einen Blödsinn bleiben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (27. Juli 2004)

......wenn das dann die einzige illegale Rampe im Taunus wäre, wäre die Sache tatsächlich mit der Beseitigung der Rampe erledigt. 

Aber diejenigen, die im Taunus illegale Rampe(n) etc. bauen (die allesamt im Ministerium bekannt sind, oder glaubt da jemand an den Weihnachtsmann, daß es dafür erst der Briefe einiger Bürger an das Ministerium bedarf????), werden es nie begreifen, daß die allen Bikern schaden.

Aber das hatten wir im Open Trails Forum ja schon und einige Ego-Biker und (illegale) Rampenbauer werden und wollen es wohl nie kapieren. Haupsache, man hat selber Fun, was interessiert schon, wenn die anderen Biker nachher die Folgen auszubaden haben.


----------



## THEYO (27. Juli 2004)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute,
> 
> gestern sind wir beim Biken am Altkönig, genauer gesagt bei der Abfahrt vom Gipfel am Victoriatempel vorbei an dem Stück kurz vor dem Hauptweg auf eine aus Ästen und aufgeschichteter Erde gebaute Rampe gestoßen. Ich hoffe, die Leute, die diese Rampe gebaut haben lesen das hier und denken mal über folgendes nach:
> Der Taunus ist die Naherholungsregion #1 hier im Rhein-Main-Gebiet und wir Mountainbiker aller Art (vom Freerider bis zum Tourer) haben nicht den besten Ruf. Angesichts neuer Waldgesetze und Mautvorhaben (schaut mal ins DIMB-Board) ist so eine mitten über einen Wanderweg (damit sie auch jeder sieht) gezimmerte Rampe, die alle anderen Nutzer zum Ausweichen ins Unterholz zwingt, für die Gegner des Mountainbiking natürlich eine Steilvorlage und absolut kontraproduktiv. Daher haben wir gestern diese Rampe auf dem schnellsten Weg abgebaut!
> ...



schneidest du deinen rasen mit der nagelschere??


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (27. Juli 2004)

Ich hab keinen Rasen mangels Garten, verstehe den Sinn deiner Frage aber sowieso nicht.


----------



## wondermike (27. Juli 2004)

@Kater
Wahrscheinlich will der nette junge Mann damit zum Ausdruck bringen, dass er Dich für einen Spießer hält. Womit er ja nur seine eigene Borniertheit beweist. Ist ja auch viel einfacher sich als cooler Rebell hinzustellen und auf alle herabzusehen die ein bisschen Vernunft und Veranwortung an den Tag legen, als mal selber nachzudenken.


----------



## Tilman (27. Juli 2004)

wondermike schrieb:
			
		

> @Kater
> Wahrscheinlich will der nette junge Mann damit zum Ausdruck bringen, dass er Dich für einen Spießer hält.



Wahrscheinlich will der nette junge Mann damit zum Ausdruck bringen, daß er nichts dagegen hat, wenn man ihn der Fraktion "illegal/sch...egal" zurechnet. Suum quique.


----------



## THEYO (27. Juli 2004)

ich wollte damit zum ausdruck bringen das die region frankfurt und umgebung, was sportförderung (insb. DH!) und freizeitangebot anbieten (trails, bikepark....) die kleinkarierteste region ganz deutschlands ist! und das auf seiten der nicht ddd-ler sowohl als auch auf seiten der behörden.

wer mich kennt weis glaub ich ziemlich genau das ich nichts damit am hut hab ein rebell ztu sein oder sowas...... ich frag mich nur, wie ein ort wie rittershausen mit wirklich nur in paar tausend einwohnern es seit 10 Jahren schafft regelmäßig ein Bundesligarennen auszutragen, und das rhein-main-gebiet mit mit seinen millionen an einwohnern kriegt einfach mal gar nichts gebacken.

die ganze verarsche von behördenseite is wirklich nur noch witzlos und ein ganzen haufen der nicht-dddler meint uns ja auch am fuchstanz oder sowat tatkräftig beschimpfen zu müssen. sowas brauch ich eigentlich nicht. schaut euch bad wildbad an: da wird jeder downhiller von den leuten aus dem dorf freundlich gegrüßt, weil die leute wissen, das sind sportler, und die lassen en haudfen kohle da um ihren sport ausüben zu können, was wiederum arbeitsplätze bringt. Im raum ffm gibts  jetzt einige leute die ab und zu mal auch ein rennen fahren wollen, aber um zur nächsten auch nur einigermaßen gescheiten triningsgelgenheit zu kommen müssen wir 2 stunden mim auto fahren. 

ja, ich fahre und baue illegale trails, weil dies für mich die einzige möglichkeit ist meinen sport auszuüben. und jetzt steinigt mich oder was weis ich. aber am besten geht ihr wieder in euren garten und erschlagt die ganzen schnecken weil die euch ja den englischen rasen kaputt machen oder sowat..... eure forstautobahnen stehen ja auch schon seit 300 jahren und dafür musste nie ein baum sterben.... 
ich lach euch aus


----------



## Henri_1 (27. Juli 2004)

Hi zusammen,

ich finde, dass das Thema gerade am Ausufern ist. Aber grundsätzlich bin ich Deiner Meinung, Schwarzer Kater.

Warum aber sollten Mountainbiker besser als der Rest der Gesellschaft sein? Leider ist es doch so, dass man hier von Ignoranten und Egoisten umzingelt ist. Leute mit "normalen und gesellschaftsverträglichen" Ansichten sind doch wie es scheint kurz vorm Aussterben.

Das Motto "nach mir die Sintflut" ist doch in unserer Gesellschaft Programm. Also wundert es mich nicht, dass auch im Taunus Assis unterwegs sind, die sich einen Scheiss darum scheren, ob sich jemand an diesen Rampen verletzt oder dadurch beeinträchtig wird.   

Natürlich könnte man das noch weiter stricken: Ich fahre wirklich regelmäßig im Taunus und ärgere mich auch regelmäßig wieder darüber, dass die Leute überall ihren Scheiß fallen lassen müssen. Ist es so schwer, leere Verpackungen wieder mit runter zu nehmen oder in 'nem Mülleimer zu entsorgen?
Ich weiß, jetzt schweife ich ab, aber wenn man es genau nimmt, passt das unter den Oberbegriff "Ignoranz in der Gesellschaft".

Naja, langer Rede, kurzer Schluß: Bin froh, dass es trotzdem noch einige gibt, die ähnliche Ansichten haben wie ich, das lässt hoffen.   

Greets
Henri


----------



## Speedbullit (27. Juli 2004)

erstaunlicherweise trifft mann immerwieder ccler  auf den doch so illegalen trails an, die auch ganz gerne mal einen schön geshapten anlieger durchfegen möchten. dafür aber auch mal eine  schaufeln in die hand nehmen ist aber zu viel und bleibt dann doch das privileg der "assis".

allerdings muss ich auch sagen dass es echt schwachsinn ist einen kompletten weg mit einer rampe zu versperren. wenn schon illegal dann doch bitte etwas abseits wo nicht jeder sofort drüberstolpert oder ein ccler, der sich gerade mit einem 200er puls den berg hochgequält hat und noch im delirium ist die haxen bricht weil die kraft nicht mehr reicht um am lenker zu ziehen.

see ya s


----------



## zoomi (27. Juli 2004)

Als DDD`ler oder Freerider bewegt man sich doch automatisch im illegalen Bereich, wenn man seinen Sport im Taunus etc. ausüben will. Für das heizen von natürlichen Singletrails wird es, genau wie für das Anlegen von illegalen Strecken u. Rampen, niemals eine Lobby bzw. öffentliche Erlaubnis geben. Somit hat man nur die Wahl zwischen einer gesunden Portion Ignoranz/Egoismus und der Aufgabe seines Hobbys bzw. seiner Passion. 
Natürlich ist die Rücksichtnahme auf andere Waldbenutzer wichtig, allerdings kann man es sowieso nicht jedem Spießer der sich vom Kurpark in den Taunus verirrt recht machen. Somit .. leben und leben lassen.

Ride on

Zoomi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THEYO (27. Juli 2004)

Henri_1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi zusammen,
> 
> ich finde, dass das Thema gerade am Ausufern ist. Aber grundsätzlich bin ich Deiner Meinung, Schwarzer Kater.
> 
> ...




dich würd ich gern mal treffen...... dann würd ich meinem ruf als "assi" wohl auch gerecht werden..... vorurteile sind die macht und ignorant sind auch die die Downhill ignorieren. du bist der perfekt kandidat für das was ich in meinem letzten post geschreiben hab. immer nach dem motto: "Das sins ja eh alles nur idioten....... viel spaß auch in zukunft auf deinen waldautobahnen, singletrails wirst du ja wohl nicht fahren! 

und jetzt los ich will schmerzen spüren, haut drauf was das zeug hält, auf die blöden downhiller!


----------



## Tilman (27. Juli 2004)

THEYO schrieb:
			
		

> die ganze verarsche von behördenseite is wirklich nur noch witzlos und ein ganzen haufen der nicht-dddler meint uns ja auch am fuchstanz oder sowat tatkräftig beschimpfen zu müssen



Ich gehe davon aus, daß Du noch heute abend die Behörden (Namen, Dienststelle) nennst, die Dich wann und wo verarscht haben. Wenn Du das nicht hinbekommst, dann besser erst denken und solange Klappe halten!

Und Du glaubst doch nicht, daß Du mit Deiner Sch....Schaufelei Behörden ermunterst, Bikerinteressen zu unterstützen. Warst Du schon mal z.B. beim Naturpark, bei der Naturschutzbehörde (.......)? Wenn nein, was gibt´s da zu labern?

Im übrigen gab es schon vor einigen Jahren von den Behörden (Naturschutz, Naturpark, Kommune, Forst,...) ein Angebot, da haben die Biker aber dann nix besseres zu tun gehabt, als für die Strecke über die Woche nichts zu tun. Gefragt waren Logistik (wo fährt des Shuttle, wo wird auf´s Örtchen gegangen etc etc.). Am Wochenende sind sie (auch in Rittershausen) DH gefahren, aber die Woche hat ja mehr als 2 Tage und nicht jedes Wochenende ist Rennen. Sag´ jetzt nur, daran, daß die Biker nichts gemacht haben, sind auch die Behörden schuld!


----------



## Poppei (27. Juli 2004)

schon ziemlich lachhaft. 

Bleibt doch locker, so schnell verbeitet hier eh keiner was, und wenn schon, werden halt alle illegale Wege gehn.


----------



## höllenpferd (27. Juli 2004)

> Sag´ jetzt nur, daran, daß die Biker nichts gemacht haben, sind auch die Behörden schuld!


nein, das sagt niemand und nebenbei gab's das thema schon 1000 mal!
Es lag an internen differenzen und anscheinend wird aus dem scheitern des einen projektes von behördenseite aus geschlossen, dass die biker im hochtaunuskreis keine lust auf eine legale strecke haben   

bitte nehmt nur eine sache zur kenntnis:
der dh sport ist am wachsen und entwickelt sich schon seit jahren immer weiter, in restdeutschland noch viel mehr als im taunusgebiet, und auch wenn ihr noch so viele strecken sperrt und nochsoviele baumstämme in den weg legt, damit der biker stürzt (btw: das ist körperverletzung und kann auch nach hinten losgehen) und es dem downhill-sportler noch so schwer macht, im taunus eine strecke zu bekommen und/oder zu befahren, könnt ihr die entwicklung des dh-sportes nicht bremsen. wenn ihr dort etwas kaputtmacht wird es woanders wieder aufgebaut und diesen kreislauf wird es immer und überall wieder geben bis endlich ein kompromiss gefunden wird.
es gibt solche kompromisse, gar nicht allzuweit vom taunus entfernt, wo gesagt wurde: ok, macht dort was ihr wollt, aber übertreibts nicht, sammelt den müll, achtet auf sauberkeit und sorgt selber für die location etc. etc. pp.
und wenn etwas passiert, bin nicht ich der verantwortliche, sondern der, dem was passiert ist selber. (denn wer ist denn dafür verantwortlich, wenn ich im wald auf einem "legalen" weg mit dem fahrrad einfach so stürze, ohne bäume im weg oder sonstiges, einfach so? der hochtaunuskreis? also bitte...)
so etwas nennt man eine strecke dulden und nicht gleich unterstützen.
mehr wünschen sich die meisten gar nicht, einfach nur dulden.

wir sind auch keine gesetzlosen (wie oft angenommen /man sieht die masse an vorurteilen schon wieder in diesem thread)  man kann ganz normal mit uns reden und erklären, was geht und was nicht. (nur im moment geht/ darf man gar nichts, was in die kategorie downhill sport passen würde, also bitte nicht wundern, wenn der illegale trail bau immer weitergeht, solange keine kompromisse gefunden wurden)
klar, eine rampe mitten auf einem vielbefahrenen weg ist nicht die feine art.
wenn schon, dann bitte so, dass andere personen es nicht direkt mitbekommen und es personen, die den weg andersweitig nutzen (wanderer oder ccler, was auch immer, ist völlig egal) nicht stört. 

seht den dh-sport doch vielleicht mal von einer etwas anderen seite:
nicht als bedrohung und als missglücktes hobby der jugend, sondern als geldquelle und touristik- einnahme, werbung für das gebiet etc.
man sieht dieses beispiel immer öfters im hessenkreis und ich finde es klasse, was orte wie rittershausen, tabarz oder winterberg an kompromisslösungen geleistet haben.


----------



## Freeriderdh (27. Juli 2004)

Es ist ma wieder echt der Hammer wie hier wieder die ddd Leute in eine Schublade gesteckt werden, die Leute in dem Sport sind genauso verschieden wie die Menschen von Asien biss nach Südamerika! Was soll also der scheiß? 
Zur Rampe ich hab von dem Teil weder was gesehen noch gehört, aber wer ein 2x1m langen Jump so auf ein Forstweg baut (wie es hier beschrieben ist) der im Weg steht und gefahren für andere bringt muss logischer weiße schon weg. Aber ohne nur ne Vorahnung gabt zu haben hieß es hier wieder, jaja die ddd'ler .....! Hallo? Vielleicht wars auch ein ccler oder bmx oder sonst wer?
Und wenn wir mal was bauen dann mit Anstand und dann auch so versteckt das sich da niemand dran verletzten kann außer halt wir! Wo ist also das Problem? Naja mir würde selbst ein Trail ohne Rampe zum Training reichen aber wo zum Teufel dürfte man mal ungestört trainieren ohne das einen Leute wie ihr angreifen!

@ Tilman
Es zeigt nur zugut was es uns bringt wenn wir als Biker alles geben um mit den Behörden zusammen zu arbeiten, ich erwähne da mal das Projekt mit der Rinne. Alle haben aufgehört zu bauen sogar zu fahren, der ganze Trupp hat sich einem Verein angeschlossen und Tag und Nacht dran gearbeitet nur eine Legale strecke zu bekommen, tja das ganze wurde mit einer blöden ausrede von den Behörden links liegen gelassen. (Wir wollten uns bei entstehung der strecke dem Verein anschließen, war wohl nix). Nicht zu vergessen das ganze ist schon ne halbe Stunde von Ffm weg! Das war/wäre die einzige Trainingsmöglichkeit für uns in der Nähe.
Nebenbei erwähnt nochma das Projekt was der Jo in angriff hatte was die Behörden/Statt doch wirklich keine Arbeit gekostet hätte, er hat bestimmt viel dafür getan und was wird gemacht, wir werden wieder links liegen gelassen. Ach und ich kann mich auch an das Feldbergprojekt errinern was die Person schließlich einstellte weil echt niemand von den Behörden mal zuversichtlich war. 

Fact ist es gibt ne Menge ddd Biker im RheinMain gebiet und es werden Täglich mehr, und ich könnt Wetten es sind mehr als zum Beispiel Biker in/um Winterberg. Naja der Bikepark da läuft echt gut und das ganze gebiet ist damit Top zu frieden. Aber was erzähle ich davon sobald hier DDD'ler was machen wollen haben alle die uns helfen können Tomaten auf den Augen und Watte in den Ohren. 
Und ich kämpf keine 2-3 Jahre biss ma ne Strecke möglicher weiße gedultet wird, denn irgendwie möchte ich doch noch in meinem Leben das geilste der Welt genießen-- mit meinem Bike abzugehen!
Also seit einfach ma net so verschrenkt, naja das scheint schwer zu sein in einem Land wo es für alles und jeden ne Genemigung brauch. Wie soll man da frei leben???
Die Leute sollten sich echt über jeden freuen der sich Sportlich betätigt, bei der Überfetteten Gesellschaft!

Grüße

  Conjo


----------



## wondermike (27. Juli 2004)

THEYO schrieb:
			
		

> aber am besten geht ihr wieder in euren garten und erschlagt die ganzen schnecken weil die euch ja den englischen rasen kaputt machen oder sowat..... eure forstautobahnen stehen ja auch schon seit 300 jahren und dafür musste nie ein baum sterben....
> ich lach euch aus


Wie schön, dass es wenigstens noch ein paar ganz Harte gibt, wie unser Prachtexemplar hier. Zu Deiner Infomation: wir fahren mehr oder weniger die selben Strecken wie die DDDler nur vielleicht ein bischen langsamer und ohne Sprünge. 

Ich ärgere mich auch darüber, wenn irgendwelche Behörden am liebsten alles verbieten wollen, was nicht in ihr kleines Bürokratenhirn passt. Aber mit solchen Depp-Aktionen wie dieser Rampe spielt man denen doch bloß in die Hände. Übrigens hatte der Kater niemanden im besonderen als Schuldigen hingestellt, es ist doch auch völlig egal, ob das BMXer oder Hollandrad-Fahrer waren, es ist einfach dumm und unverantwortlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THEYO (27. Juli 2004)

auf nem weg nen sprung zu bauen ist ja dumm und unverantwortlich (ich hatte das am anfang so verstanden das der sprung im wald war und dann auf den weg ging oder sowat). aber die generelle stimmung hier im thread ging klar in richtung --> "Downhiller sind Assis" und sowas lass ich mir nicht von irgendwelchen spatzenhirnen sagen die noch nie nen echten downhill gesehen haben. genausowenig lass ich mich von wondermike kommentarlos als "hartes prachtexemplar" bezeichnen. ich hab hier im thread noch keinen persönlich angegriffen, der nicht zuerst persönlich geworden ist. 

ich hab für mich einfach das fazit aus der zeit ind er ich nun schon ddd fahre gezogen das egal in welcher beziehung mit den behörden (wie angesprochen feldberg/rinne/route66-projekte) als auch mit vielen sonstigen radfahrern (dumme sprüche weil man nen fullface anhat (safety first!), als geisteskrank oder total hirnverbrannt bezeichnet werden) man in der region um Frankfurt als der Arsch der Welt dasteht wenn man dieses Hobby betreibt. für mich waren sämtliche "offerten" die uns angeboten wurden eine reine hinhaltetaktik - das meine ich mit verarschen, und da bist DU Tilman in meinen augen nicht ganz unbeteiligt dran. 

also ich bau weiter - und wenn alles abgerissen wird bauen wirs halt wieder auf, inzwischen sind wir genug leute. 

in zukunft werde ich aber einfach versuchen aus solchartigen themen hier im lokalforum komplett rauszuhalten. manche leute verstehen einfach nie das Downhill ein Sport ist und ich tippe mal 2012 olympisch sein wird. und dann wird wieder rumgeheult das es ja keine talente gibt in deutschland (Big Thx @ BDR und die ganzen anderen beschränken Idioten in Deutschland!)

conjo


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (27. Juli 2004)

Ich glaub, das kommt hier alles etwas aus dem Ufer und geht weit über das eigentliche Thema hinaus! Ich und ich denke auch die allermeisten anderen hier haben irgend etwas gegen DDD´ler! Ich respektiere jeden Biker, egal auf was für ´nem Bike, in was für Klamotten und mit welcher Ausrichtung. Aber um auch in Zukunft auch noch im Taunus auf Trails fahren zu können, müssen wir eben alle, egal welcher Couleur, an einem Strang ziehen und uns an gewisse Mindestverhaltensregeln halten. Dazu zählt einerseits, daß man keine anderen Waldnutzer erschreckt (durch z.b. Blockierbremsungen knapp hinter Fußgängern, aggressive Fahrweise, Unfreundlichkeit), aber eben auch, daß man den durchaus zahlreich vorhandenen Gegnern des Mountainbiking in jeder Form (wobei die meisten dabei wohl kaum zwischenn DDd und CC unterscheidne können) keine Steilvorlagen wie eben solche Rampen mitten auf dem Weg liefert! Da kann man doch nicht einfach sagen "muß halt sein" und weiter machen, weil wir uns sonst alle nur noch auf Forstautobahnen bewegen dürfen und niemand mehr Spaß an Singletrails hat. Dabei wird mit Sicherheit auch kein Unterschied zwischen DDD und CC o.ä. gemacht.

Das muß doch eigentlich allen verständlich sein, die mal über den Tellerrand des MTb-Klassenkampfes (wenn es sowas überhaupt gibt) hinaus schauen, oder? 
Klar ist nicht alles gerecht auf dieser Welt und ich könnt mich auch jeden Tag lange genug über die Politik und Bürokratie aufregen, aber wenn man es nicht ändern kann, dann muß man sich halt soweit möglich und vertretbar arrangieren. Denn eins ist leider sicher: Bisher haben wir MTBler nur eine kleine Lobby und daher sitzen wir in Fragen der Waldnutzung noch an ´nem ziemlich kurzen Hebel!


----------



## Frank (28. Juli 2004)

Machen wir uns doch alle mal ein wenig geschmeidig.

Dieses Thema kommt immer wieder hoch und ich weiß, das Leute die das gepflegte Bergabfahren praktizieren im RheinMain Gebiet zu kurz kommen.

Aber hier jetzt wieder auf die Masche los zu schimpfen bringt definitiv nix.

Also sachlich bleiben und dann sehen wir weiter. Sonst muß ich das hier leider schließen weil ich denke das sowieso alles gesagt wurde.


----------



## Tilman (28. Juli 2004)

Behörden im Hochtaunuskreis haben nix gegen Downhill. Aber Behörden im Hochtaunuskreis haben etwas gegen illegale Trails.

Fakt ist, daß THEYO zwar über Behörden herzieht, aber keine konkreten Behörden nennen will. Toll!



			
				Freeriderdh schrieb:
			
		

> @ Tilman
> Es zeigt nur zugut was es uns bringt wenn wir als Biker alles geben um mit den Behörden zusammen zu arbeiten, ich erwähne da mal das Projekt mit der Rinne. Alle haben aufgehört zu bauen sogar zu fahren, der ganze Trupp hat sich einem Verein angeschlossen und Tag und Nacht dran gearbeitet nur eine Legale strecke zu bekommen, tja das ganze wurde mit einer blöden ausrede von den Behörden links liegen gelassen. (Wir wollten uns bei entstehung der strecke dem Verein anschließen, war wohl nix).



Was haben die Behörden mit Vereinsangelegenheiten zu tun? Welche blöde Ausrede konkret?



			
				Freeriderdh schrieb:
			
		

> Nebenbei erwähnt nochma das Projekt was der Jo in angriff hatte was die Behörden/Statt doch wirklich keine Arbeit gekostet hätte, er hat bestimmt viel dafür getan und was wird gemacht, wir werden wieder links liegen gelassen.



Das Ding ist aus meiner Sicht noch nicht gestorben. 



			
				Freeriderdh schrieb:
			
		

> Ach und ich kann mich auch an das Feldbergprojekt errinern was die Person schließlich einstellte weil echt niemand von den Behörden mal zuversichtlich war.



Frag´ erst mal, was die Person konkret beantragt hat. Und mit "Zuversicht" oder mit "ohne Zuversicht"  hat die Sache nix zu tun.



			
				Höllenpferd schrieb:
			
		

> es gibt solche kompromisse, gar nicht allzuweit vom taunus entfernt, wo gesagt wurde: ok, macht dort was ihr wollt, aber übertreibts nicht, sammelt den müll, achtet auf sauberkeit und sorgt selber für die location etc. etc. pp.



Was hat denn das mit Kompromiss zu tun, wenn man seinen Müll nicht in den Wald schmeißt? Das ist ja wohl selbstverständlich, oder?

Im übrigen wären im Taunus längst einige Leute mehr (als geschehen) bei Illegalitäten aufgegriffen worden, wenn man dort nicht behördlicherseits auch einiges "dulden" würde. Aber angesichts so mancher Bauwerke im Wald wird das wohl nicht mehr lange so bleiben.


----------



## Henri_1 (28. Juli 2004)

THEYO schrieb:
			
		

> dich würd ich gern mal treffen...... dann würd ich meinem ruf als "assi" wohl auch gerecht werden..... vorurteile sind die macht und ignorant sind auch die die Downhill ignorieren. du bist der perfekt kandidat für das was ich in meinem letzten post geschreiben hab. immer nach dem motto: "Das sins ja eh alles nur idioten....... viel spaß auch in zukunft auf deinen waldautobahnen, singletrails wirst du ja wohl nicht fahren!
> 
> und jetzt los ich will schmerzen spüren, haut drauf was das zeug hält, auf die blöden downhiller!



Hm,

nichts für ungut, aber vielleicht schießt Du gerade etwas über das Ziel hinaus? 

1. getretene Hunde bellen
2. Du kannst mich regelmäßig im Taunus treffen - Schick mir 'ne Mail
3. Ich fahre regelmäßig Singletrails, sicher nicht wie manch anderer hier, aber so wie es für mich OK ist. 
4. Ich habe nix gegen Downhiller, von Assis ist dann die Rede, wenn Leute (egal ob Downhiller, Kurpark-Snobs oder wer auch immer) vergessen, dass sie nicht alleine sind und vor allem keine Rücksicht auf Natur und Mensch nehmen. Dazu zähle ich nicht, etwas zügiger die Berge runterzufahren aber sehr wohl, wenn man seinen Scheiß nicht wieder abbauen kann, wenn andere dadurch gefährdet werden oder überall seinen Müll fallen lässt.
5. Cool down

Greets
Henri


----------



## h-walk (28. Juli 2004)

höllenpferd schrieb:
			
		

> seht den dh-sport doch vielleicht mal von einer etwas anderen seite:
> nicht als bedrohung und als missglücktes hobby der jugend, sondern als geldquelle und touristik- einnahme, werbung für das gebiet etc.
> man sieht dieses beispiel immer öfters im hessenkreis und ich finde es klasse, was orte wie rittershausen, tabarz oder winterberg an kompromisslösungen geleistet haben.



Oder mal ins Ausland schauen...Gerade in Frankreich, der Schweiz und in letzter Zeit besonders Österreich hat man die Zeichen der Zeit erkannt und reagiert. Davon profitieren alle: Die Biker, Gastronomie und die Wanderer, die jetzt wieder weitgehend ungestört in ihren Wandergebieten unterwegs sind...
Gerade der Taunus/Feldberg böten gute Voraussetzungen für einen "Bikepark Taunus". Schade, daß das wohl eine Illusion bleiben wird. 
Wie schon in vielen anderen Beiträgen angeklungen, nirgendwo wird man als DDDler derart feindselig beäugt wie im Taunus, sowohl von Fußgängern, als auch von sog. Bikerkollegen...
Zu den Bauwerken: Sofern niemand dadurch gestört/behindert wird ist es OK, sie mitten auf einen Weg zu bauen (sofern das in diesem Fall so war) zeugt von sehr geringer Weitsicht  
Andererseits gibt es auch genug "deutsche Schäferhunde", die das Unterholz nach vermeintlichen Waldgesetzbrüchen durchschnüffeln...arme Seelen  

Greez
H-Walk (der am liebsten woanders biken geht  )


----------



## wondermike (28. Juli 2004)

Ich will einfach auch nochmal betonen, dass ich absolut nichts gegen Downhiller habe. Ich habe nur was gegen rücksichtslose unverantwortliche Leute und die gibt es unter CClern genauso. Außerdem muss man auch nicht gleich bei jeder ironischen Bemerkung durch de Decke gehen. Wenn man derlei Diskussionen mit etwas Humor angeht, besteht evtl. sogar die Chance, dass was sinnvolles dabei rauskommt.


----------



## Tilman (28. Juli 2004)

h-walk schrieb:
			
		

> Andererseits gibt es auch genug "deutsche Schäferhunde", die das Unterholz nach vermeintlichen Waldgesetzbrüchen durchschnüffeln...arme Seelen



Erklär´ mal, was an den Gesetzesbrüchen "vermeintlich" sein soll. Sonst glaubt´s  noch jemand.


----------



## h-walk (28. Juli 2004)

Tilman schrieb:
			
		

> Erklär´ mal, was an den Gesetzesbrüchen "vermeintlich" sein soll. Sonst glaubt´s  noch jemand.



Ist ein wenig off topic...
Im Harz (Nähe Wildemann) hatte ein mir bekannter Waldbesitzer mal Europaletten auf einen sumpfigen Wegabschnitt gelegt, um Kalksäcke o.ä. für geschädigte Bäume mit einer Schubkarre zu transportieren...am nächsten Tag waren die Dinger irgendwo in den Wald geworfen und es gab eine Meldung beim Forstamt (durch "aufmerksame" MTB-Kollegen), daß illegale Northshore Trails angelegt wurden, man habe diese schließlich umgehend beseitigt (imo Verdienstkreuzverdächtig)  ...Hurra Deutschland  

Ich will damit lediglich den typisch deutschen Übereifer kritisieren, wenn es darum geht, andere zu denunzieren, gerade, wenn es um die verhaßten Downhiller geht. 

Letztlich ist natürlich nicht tolerierbar, wenn jeder irgendwelche Bauten im Wald errichtet, aber über den einen oder anderen Sprunghügel (sofern er andere Waldnutzer nicht wirklich stört), sollte man hinwegsehen können, auch wenn man "im Recht" ist. Die Haftung der Waldbesitzer müßte natürlich ausgeschlossen werden...

Greez
H-Walk


----------



## THEYO (28. Juli 2004)

thema rücksicht:
der sinn des downhills liegt darin, möglivhst mit MACH III durch den wald zu blasen. bei den rennen schaut auch niemand drauf wie elegant du durch die gegend gondelst sondern wie schnell du bist. dadurch kommt es auch ab und zu zu vollbremsungen, als dhler is man immer sofeort deer assi wenn man sich mal mit mehr als schrittgeschwindigkeit irgendwo runterschmeißt weil alle denken man hätte das nicht mehr unter Kontrolle. trtotzdem ist jeder der schnell fährt gleich = rüvksichtslos. also DH = Rücksichtlos. (ist so im Taunus, da könnt ihr reden was ihr wollt) 

Das ist Downhill:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (28. Juli 2004)

klar ist downhill speed. aber das ist cc und marathon auch. dennoch kann ich zu trainingszwecken nicht rücksichtslos durch die wälder brettern.
das geht ja meist nicht mal bei marathons. selbst da hat man immer mit fußgängern zu rechnen und rücksicht zu nehmen. rennen hin oder her.
ich ärgere mich auch oft, wenn ich mal ne schnelle runde fahren will und dann mein schnitt durch ne gruppe wanderer wieder nach unten gedrückt wird. pech gehabt, ist halt so.

speedmäßig alles geben kann man nur auf dafür abgesperrten strecken, ohne andere zu gefährden. schumi übt ja auch nicht auf der autobahn oder in der innenstadt  

in einem so stark frequentierten naherholungsgebiet wie dem taunus muß man sich einfach mit allen arrangieren und kompromisse finden.
und es wird sicher nicht leicht, hier ne permanente downhill-strecke oder northshore-trails durchzusetzen. dafür ist das gebiet einfach zu klein und zu stark frequentiert.

wünsche euch trotzdem viel erfolg, wenn ihr als gruppe euch zusammenrauft um was im taunus auf die beine zu stellen. es wird auf jeden fall nicht leicht !

offtopic: habe selbst früher dafür gekämpft, eine skateboardbahn in kelkheim zu bauen. ich war auf unzähligen sitzungen der lokal-politiker. und es war erschreckend, wie dämlich die sich anstellen und mit welchen "ausreden" die sache solange vertagt wurde, bis sie sich plötzlich erledigt hatte


----------



## wondermike (28. Juli 2004)

Da gebe ich wissefux völlig recht. Ich lass es bergab auch gern mal fliegen, außerdem fahre ich auch auf Trails und ******* auf die Rechtsauffassung der Hessenforst (von wegen Radfahren nur auf Wegen , wo auch ein LKW fahren kann  ), aber wenn ich einen Fussgänger sehe, nehme ich halt das Tempo weg und fahre so vorbei, dass sich derjenige nicht bedroht fühlt. Wenn ich mit 40 Sachen an dem vorbei brettere, wird sich der Fußgänger  halt gefährdet fühlen, auch wenn ich die Situation voll im Griff habe. Akzeptanz schafft man nur duch Rücksichtnahme und Kooperation.


----------



## Tilman (28. Juli 2004)

h-walk schrieb:
			
		

> Letztlich ist natürlich nicht tolerierbar, wenn jeder irgendwelche Bauten im Wald errichtet, aber über den einen oder anderen Sprunghügel (sofern er andere Waldnutzer nicht wirklich stört), sollte man hinwegsehen können, auch wenn man "im Recht" ist. Die Haftung der Waldbesitzer müßte natürlich ausgeschlossen werden...



Und dann kommt eben neben der Frage, was alles gestört werden könnte und letztendlich gestört wird, die Frage, wer die Haftung denn dann übernimmt. Denn z.B. Jugendliche dürften gar keinen Haftungsverzicht unterschreiben und die Eltern werden den Teufel tun. Im übrigen kann ein Haftungsverzicht dann aus der Sicht des Waldbesitzers (die Sprünge etc. werden nach dem Bürgerlichen Gesetzbuch zum Teil seines Wald-Grundstückes) für die Katz´sein, wenn er sittenwidrig war. Sittenwidrig kann der Haftungsverzicht dann werden, wenn die Betroffenen von vornherein gar nicht in der Lage sind, die möglichen Gefahren, aber vor allem die möglichen Unfallfolgen, einzuschätzen.

Kurzum, wenn ein Verein oder eine rechtsfähige Gruppe (usw. usw.) einen DH-Trail pachtet und die volle Verantwortung auf diesem Trail übernimmt, kann über so manches geredet werden. Es gibt auch schon einen konkreten Vorschlag im Taunus. Den werde ich hier aber nicht verbreiten, um den Waldbesitzer nicht mit dem verbalen Bullshit derer zu verstören, die, glaubt man ihren Postings hier im Forum, offensichtlich illegales Schaufeln für einen Kavaliersdelikt halten.

Sprücheklopper, die meinen "......also ich bau weiter - und wenn alles abgerissen wird bauen wirs halt wieder auf, inzwischen sind wir genug leute" sollen für sich und ihre "Leute" im Klaren sein, daß es einige hundert Euros kosten kann, wenn man erwischt wird. Und das geht schneller, als man glaubt.

.


----------



## THEYO (28. Juli 2004)

Tilman schrieb:
			
		

> Sprücheklopper, die meinen "......also ich bau weiter - und wenn alles abgerissen wird bauen wirs halt wieder auf, inzwischen sind wir genug leute" sollen für sich und ihre "Leute" im Klaren sein, daß es einige hundert Euros kosten kann, wenn man erwischt wird. Und das geht schneller, als man glaubt.
> 
> .



dann versuch doch einfach mal mich zu erwischen....... omg ich hab in diesem forum schon echt extrem viel scheiss gelesen......

sagen wirs mal so: ich bin mir des risikos bewusst. man könnte das ganze auch "zivilen ungehorsam" nenen. ich bin mir im klaren darübe rdas ich gegen das gesetz handele, tue es aber trotzdem, weil ich das gesetz in diesem falle für schwachsinnig und veraltet halte.


----------



## zoomi (28. Juli 2004)

Generell - wie soll man sich den seine geistige Gesundheit und insbesondere den Spaß am Leben erhalten, wenn man alle Gesetze, Verordnungen, Vorschriften etc. in Deutschland ernst nimmt. Das ist für mich persönlich undenkbar und ich bin kein Rebell, sondern verfahre nur nach der Maxime des gesunden Menschenverstandes. Was sich wie Schwachsinn anhört, ist meist auch welcher.
Deshalb - weitermachen, versuchen kein Aufsehen zu erregen und Konflikten aus dem Weg zu gehen und fertig.

Gibt es bereits Aufkleber: "Freeride & Downhill is not a crime!!" ?  

Ride on

Zoomi


----------



## THEYO (28. Juli 2004)

zoomi schrieb:
			
		

> Generell - wie soll man sich den seine geistige Gesundheit und insbesondere den Spaß am Leben erhalten, wenn man alle Gesetze, Verordnungen, Vorschriften etc. in Deutschland ernst nimmt. Das ist für mich persönlich undenkbar und ich bin kein Rebell, sondern verfahre nur nach der Maxime des gesunden Menschenverstandes. Was sich wie Schwachsinn anhört, ist meist auch welcher.
> Deshalb - weitermachen, versuchen kein Aufsehen zu erregen und Konflikten aus dem Weg zu gehen und fertig.
> 
> Gibt es bereits Aufkleber: "Freeride & Downhill is not a crime!!" ?
> ...




   


und zu dem aufkleber: den lass ich mir die tage von nem freund plotten und der kommt aufs auto!!!! und wenn du jetzt hinrennst und die markenrechte dazu beantragst gibts ärger  !!!


----------



## Tilman (28. Juli 2004)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:
			
		

> Klar ist nicht alles gerecht auf dieser Welt und ich könnt mich auch jeden Tag lange genug über die Politik und Bürokratie aufregen, aber wenn man es nicht ändern kann, dann muß man sich halt soweit möglich und vertretbar arrangieren. Denn eins ist leider sicher: Bisher haben wir MTBler nur eine kleine Lobby und daher sitzen wir in Fragen der Waldnutzung noch an ´nem ziemlich kurzen Hebel!



Wobei sicher ist, daß die Arbeit von Interessenvertretungen wie z.B. der DIMB als kleine aber kompetente Lobby nicht gerade dadurch gefördert wird, wenn sie z.B. dafür kämpft, daß das Radfahren im Wald-Betretungsrecht drinnen bleibt, sie sich aber dann von Waldbesitzer- und Forstseite anhören muß, was einige Biker im Wald baustellenmäßig so an Unwesen treiben. Dumm ist das, weil´s wahr ist.

Ob das eine dann mit dem anderen etwas zu tun hat, ist eine andere Sache. Jedenfalls schadet es im Grunde allen Bikern. Und ob das dann Downhill oder etwas anderes bikemäßiges ist, ist dabei reichlich egal.


----------



## Tilman (28. Juli 2004)

THEYO schrieb:
			
		

> dann versuch doch einfach mal mich zu erwischen



Aber beschwer´ Dich hinterher nicht! See You in the forest.


----------



## ::[sub][way]:: (28. Juli 2004)

Tilman schrieb:
			
		

> Aber beschwer´ Dich hinterher nicht! See You in the forest.



 hä?? was ihr hier schon für einen stuss losgelassen habt! ja jagt euch gegenseitig! zeigt die "bösen downhiller" nur an. wie lächerlich ist das denn?? das und n haufen anderes zeug was die cc/trekking fraktion hier schon losgelassen hat! 
an nem sprung sollte ne kleine spur vorbei gehen. auf jeden fall. aber wer fähr denn bitte so blind durch die gegend das man n fetten sprung einfach übersieht und es einen ausversehen drüberhaut?!? diese argumente fand ich etwas komisch! wie haltet ihr denn das im straßenverkehr? so ohne vorraussicht und reaktionsvermögen? solltet vielleicht mal n bissi downhill heizen da lernt man sowas!
bei euch da scheints ja wirklich richtig abzugehen! bei uns stehen viele wanderer auf sowas irgendwie hab ich festgestellt. die fragen immer und sind total interessiert. kein problem.

ich hab mal cooles gelesen hier ind em forum. da hat einer sich die frage gestellt "müssen denn rentner überall ihre ruhe haben?" das fand ich gut! müssen rentner,  wanderer UND CCler überall ihre ruhe haben? ihr kieselsteinausweicher-mtber wollt eure strecken dort erhalten? ok dann macht nen riesenaufruhr, zeigt alle an und beschwerd euch beim förster... das ist der beste weg etwas zu erhalten! haha

theyo meinte er lacht euch aus. ich bin dabei!!
viel spass noch 
schüss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeriderdh (28. Juli 2004)

@ Tilman

Also ich versteh dich einfach nicht wie du dich über eine Ilegal gebaute rampe derart aufregst(ich rede nicht von der am Altkönig), solang ein Sprung tief im wald steht und keinem schadet auser vielleicht den 20 ameisen denen man den Weg abschneidet. Da müsstest du dich eher über jeden Motoradfahrer auf dem Feldi aufregen weil der um ein vielfaches mehr die Umwelt belastet. Da richtet ein Umgefallner Baum mehr schaden an! Also solang das ganze nicht in einem Naturschutzgebiet steht seh ich da kein Problem aber es scheint halt Leute wie dich zugeben die sich mit sowas gerne ein Problem machen!

RIDE ON!


----------



## Tilman (28. Juli 2004)

Freeriderdh schrieb:
			
		

> @ Tilman
> Also ich versteh dich einfach nicht wie du dich über eine Ilegal gebaute rampe derart aufregst(ich rede nicht von der am Altkönig), solang ein Sprung tief im wald steht und keinem schadet auser vielleicht den 20 ameisen denen man den Weg abschneidet.


Schon mal was von Wildeinstandszonen etc. gehört? Schon mal mit dem Förster (Fon 06174 9286-0) drüber gesprochen? Von Forst keine Ahnung? Aber von Ameisen?




			
				sub..... schrieb:
			
		

> ja jagt euch gegenseitig! zeigt die "bösen downhiller" nur an. wie lächerlich ist das denn?? das und n haufen anderes zeug was die cc/trekking fraktion hier schon losgelassen hat!


Und was hat das bitte mit meinem Zitat zu tun? Nur weil ich ein Trekking Fahrrad fahre?


----------



## Freeriderdh (28. Juli 2004)

Sorry, zu euerer Korintenkacker art und weiße muss man echt nix mehr schreiben. Du tust gerade so als ob wir dort regelmäßig Wild schlachten würden. Ihr scheint einfach net zu begreifen wie harmlos so ein Sprüngchen das im Wald rumsteht ist. Aber es scheint in dem Land zu einem Hobby zu werden aus Mücken Elepfanten zu machen. Such dir ma eher die Leute raus die Wirklich die Natur zerstören und sei nicht so kleinlich.


----------



## Tilman (28. Juli 2004)

Freeriderdh schrieb:
			
		

> Du tust gerade so als ob wir dort regelmäßig Wild schlachten würden. Ihr scheint einfach net zu begreifen wie harmlos so ein Sprüngchen das im Wald rumsteht ist.



Also zusammengefasst: Du hast keine Ahnung vom Forst und deshalb hältst Du das "Sprüngchen" für harmlos. Zumindest ist das logisch so.


----------



## ::[sub][way]:: (28. Juli 2004)

@tilman
mit deinem fahrrad hat das gar nichts zu tun. aber irgendwie muss ich euch doch zusammenfassen. warum ich dein zitat gewählt habe? weils für mich der gipfel von der unterhaltung mit theyo war. so ein "ja komm nur her wenn de probleme hast"-shicegelaber. ich habs quasi als einstieg benutzt! warum erkläre ich dir das überhaupt? warum kommentiert keiner (du) den rest von meinem thread?!
keiner hat ahnung vom forst ausser du! deshalb weißt du ja auch (bzw. denkst daran) was den wald oft RICHTIG kaputt macht! nämlich asozial schwere forstmaschinen die in rückeschneißen (so breit wie ne waldautobahnen und mitten durch die bäume geschlagen) halbe meter tiefe fahrspuren hinterlassen das man denkt hier hätte ne panzerübung stattgefunden! und nicht die jungs die n paar äste sammeln und n bissi erde abgraben. aber ich glaube es geht, wenns ums zerstören der umwelt geht, gar nicht darum das es passiert sondern wers macht! manche leute wollen ihr umweltzerstör-monopol behalten. also wenns dir jetzt um die umwelt geht und nicht um den sprung und seine angebliche gefahr. sorry das du so zugeballert wirst mit den meinungen gegen eure einstellungen aber deine leute antworten leider net mehr. also nicht persönlich nehmen.

vielleicht seid ihr ja auch nur schlecht drauf weil ihr sowas nicht springen könnt?? keine ahnung... naja 
und schüss


----------



## ::[sub][way]:: (28. Juli 2004)

ach mal so... 
wie hoch war das ding so? gabs n langehügel?
wie is die strecke da sonst so?

 _ (edit) _


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THEYO (28. Juli 2004)

juhuuuuuuuuu!!

yo vs. tilman......

wollen wir ja mal sehen ob du mir aufm trail hinterher kommst  

ich finds geil mit wie wenig worten sich hier so manche bis aufs blut rizen lassen....

IHR SEID GENIAL!!!      


aber, wenn du dann hinter mir aufs maul fällst; sei wenigstens so konsequent und zeig die forstverwaltung und so an (von wegen verantwortung und bla.......)


----------



## Basscommander (28. Juli 2004)

So... jetzt muss ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben...

Als erstes fände ich es gut, wenn sich hier alle mal wieder beruhigen könnten/würden.

Danke.

So, also ich für meinen Teil denke, wenn man das wie erwachsene Menschen mit einem gesunden Menschenverstand angeht ist das alles kein Problem.

Ich sehe ein, dass eine Rampe, die mitten im Weg steht, nicht gerade des DH-Sports zuträglich ist. (Gesetz dem Fall, dass sie von einem DHiller errichtet wurde)
Dies ist aber wahrscheinlich eher auf die Kleinhirnigkeit eines Einzelnen zurück zu führen und somit nicht aussagekräftig!
Ich will mich hier auch nicht über irgendwelches Forstrecht, oder ähnliches streiten, denn davon habe ich sowieso keine Ahnung.
Ich will nur ausdrücken, dass wir doch im Grunde ALLE DAS GLEICHE ZIEL HABEN!

Und zwar biken, oder?!

Sonst wärt ihr ja nicht hier im Forum, denke ich mal.
Wie kann man nun also diese Probelm lösen?
Vielleicht, indem man anfängt sich zu repektieren! Dieses Wort (RESPEKT) habe ich nämlich hier bisher vermisst. Wo kein Respekt herrscht, kann man auch nicht zusammen an einem Strang ziehen. Wieso auch. Hätte ja eh keinen Zweck.
Leider ist es hier im moment so.
Mir ist schon lange kein CC-ber mehr begegnet, der mich gerüßt hat beim Biken.
Ich für meinen Teil grüße immer. Immerhin sitzt er auch auf einem Sattel und hat zwei Räder unter sich, die mit hilfe einer Kette angetrieben werden.
Auch denke ich, dass eine "Richtige" DH - Strecke auch zur Lösung des Problems beitragen würde.
Ich nenne da nur mal das Stichwort "KANALISATION"
Nämlich:
Warum bauen wir illegale DH Strecken? 
-- Weil es keine legalen gibt.
Wie würde es sein, wenn es eine legale Streke gäbe?
-- Alle DHiller würden sich hier "herunterstürzen".
Was würde sich ändern?
-- Es gäbe weniger illegale Strecken, weil man nun endlich die Möglichkeit hat sich "auszutoben"
Was wäre noch zu erwarten?
-- Weniger Zwischenfälle, weil jeder bescheid weiß. (ACHTUNG! Hier führt eine DH-Strecke entlang. Es ist mit schnellen Fahradfahrern zu rechnen!)

Gibt es nicht auch beschilderte Biketouren im Taunus? (Ich weiß es wirklich nicht!)
Warum sollte es dann nicht auch für Dhiller eine beschlderte Strecke geben?

Das ist genau der Punkt, wo es bei mir hakt... Warum?

Ich weiß es nicht.

Wie auch immer.

Ich wünsche allen (und das meine ich ernst) Viel Spaß!

Euer Basscommander


----------



## ::[sub][way]:: (29. Juli 2004)

ja hier macht sich einer gedanken...

@theyo
bin die ganze zeit deiner meinung aber hör halt auf so zu stressen...


----------



## THEYO (29. Juli 2004)

::[sub][way]:: schrieb:
			
		

> ja hier macht sich einer gedanken...
> 
> @theyo
> bin die ganze zeit deiner meinung aber hör halt auf so zu stressen...




weiste wieso ich hier stress mache?? weil der werte Herr Kluge wohl doch seinen Job zu sehr mit dem Privatleben zu vermischen scheint. So habe ich Heute Abend eine Email erhalten in der Tilman Kluge (wohl aus verletztem stolz oder was weiß ich was) mir an den Kopf schmeisst das Ich doch wohl für eine bestimmte Aktion (für die Ich gar nicht verantwortlich bin und nirgends als Verantwortlicher genannt werde!) irgendwelche Anträge einzureichen hätte. Bei der Aktion handelt es sich um ein grillfest auf einem ausgewiesenen Grillplatz, teilweise organisiert durch WOFFM. Herr Kluge macht mich, wie der von ihm kreirte Header "WOFFM" <[email protected]> schließen lässt für sämtliche Inhalte von Woffm verantwortlich. Dabei nutze ich dort eigentlich nur meinen Mail Account und lade ab und zu mal ein paar bilder hoch und schreibe ab und zu mal was ins forum! an der Grillaktion war ich zwar anfangs in der organisation beteiligt, hab mich aber so gut wie komplett draus zurückgezogen, magels zeit!

desweitern enthielt die mail die "Drohung" das ich denselben Text wie in der Mail auch an meine Privatadresse per Einschreiben bekommen würde. Daraus kann ich nur 2 dinge folgern:

1. Tilman Kluge hat die Unterschriftenlisten aus Der DH-Legalisierungsaktion vom letzten Jahr privat mißbraucht und sich diese nur beschafft um im falle eines nichtzustandekommen der legalisierung die entsprechenden Adressen der Aktiven zu haben um diese dann im falle der weiterbenutzung der illegalen trails anzeigen zu können.

2. Tilman Kluge meint private fehden über seinen Job als "längeren Arm" austragen zu können. diese These sehe ich als endgültig bestätigt an wenn ich als Absender des Einschreibens nicht Herrn Kluges Privatadresse sondern seine dienstliche Anschrift auf dem einschreiben lese. sollte dies der fall sein werde ich seinem Vorgesetzten mal eine kleine anmerkung schreiben, denn einschreiben gibts auch heute noch nicht umsonst. 

die mail hat dem ganzen echt die Krone aufgesetzt und inzwischen weis ich das ich mit meiner Vermutung was herrn kluge angeht von anfang an ganz richtig lag, der mann hat nie versucht uns zu helfen, wie er es uns glauben machen wollte, sondern betrieb seine eigene eindämmungspolitik gegen die Downhiller. einmal google anwerfen sollte schon reichen, dann weis man bescheid.


und jetzt bin ich endgültig raus aus dem thread und bitte um schließung wegen lächerlichkeit!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (29. Juli 2004)

Basscommander schrieb:
			
		

> So, also ich für meinen Teil denke, wenn man das wie erwachsene Menschen mit einem gesunden Menschenverstand angeht ist das alles kein Problem.
> 
> Ich sehe ein, dass eine Rampe, die mitten im Weg steht, nicht gerade des DH-Sports zuträglich ist. (Gesetz dem Fall, dass sie von einem DHiller errichtet wurde)
> Dies ist aber wahrscheinlich eher auf die Kleinhirnigkeit eines Einzelnen zurück zu führen und somit nicht aussagekräftig!
> ...


  Das ist doch mal ein guter Kommentar und endlich mal einer ohne Anfeindungen! (Wer CCler "Kieselsteinausweicher" nennt hat davon genau so wenig Ahnung, wie er uns vorwirft vom DH zu haben!) In die Diskussion um geplante und warum nicht realisierte DH-Strecken häng ich mich nicht konkret rein, weil ich davon die Vorgeschichten nicht kenne, aber klar ist, daß so was helfen würde. Es gint übrigens meines Wissens keine beschilderten biketouren im Taunus, alle mir bekannten Wegebeschreibungen orientieren sich an den Wanderwegssymbolen. 
Ich grüße übrigens auch jeden Biker, der mir im Taunus begegnet, zumindest mit Handzeichen oder Kopfnicken wenn die Luft nicht reicht und dabei ist mir egal, ob er ein Hollandrad oder ein DH-Bike fährt. Daß man nicht zurück gegrüßt wird ist ärgerlich, ein anderes Thema und meiner Erfahrung nach nicht vom Bike abhängig.

Ich fass jetzt mal mein Fazit zum eigentlichen Thema zusammen und ich denke, wir sind uns zumindest darüber einig: Eine Rampe quer über einen Wanderweg zu bauen bringt niemanden weiter und ist nicht förderlich für die Akzeptanz aller MTBler im Taunus. Und das ist übrigens auch der Grund weswegen ich diesen Thread überhaupt auf gemacht habe. Ich hab gehofft, daß die Erbauer dieser Rampe das lesen und zukünftig besser nachdenken, was eine Rampe außer Fun noch bringt. Schließlich ist das hier wohl eindeutig das größte Forum im deutschsprachigen Raum und man erreicht hier am meisten Leute. Schade, daß sich einige Leute durch so einen Beitrag angegriffen fühlen und das ganze so ausgeufert ist.


----------



## Frank (29. Juli 2004)

Das hier ist allerdings lächerlich geworden. Deswegen mache ich das dicht und bitte klärt das privat ... im Wald, in der Kneipe, im Bikeshop ... wo auch immer.


----------



## Tilman (29. Juli 2004)

_Themen zusammengeführt
Thomas_
Richtigstellung

Im IBC-Forum mit Posting v. heute, 1:57 behauptet der Teilnehmer THEYO (Johannes Weinkauff) in Sachen Feldberg-Trails und einer Aktion der WOFFM Unwahrheiten über mich. Das ist richtigzustellen.



			
				THEYO schrieb:
			
		

> Weil der werte Herr Kluge wohl doch seinen Job zu sehr mit dem Privatleben zu vermischen scheint.



Der Herr Kluge (Leiter des Kreisumweltamtes, Untere Naturschutzbehörde) sagt lediglich das, was andere Leute ggf. hintenrum machen. Weiteres siehe weiter unten.



			
				THEYO schrieb:
			
		

> So habe ich heute Abend eine Email erhalten in der Tilman Kluge (wohl aus verletztem stolz oder was weiß ich was) mir an den Kopf schmeisst das Ich doch wohl für eine bestimmte Aktion (für die Ich gar nicht verantwortlich bin und nirgends als Verantwortlicher genannt werde!) irgendwelche Anträge einzureichen hätte.



Richtig ist, daß der Herr Johannes Weinkauff im Forum von WOFFM, wobei die Organisation im Internet eindeutig als Veranstalter eines Grillfestes auftaucht, nach Helfern für die Veranstaltung sucht. Er wird also zwar nirgends als Verantwortlicher genannt, aber irgend jemanden muß man sich ja suchen, nachdem WOFFM an keiner problemlos erkennbarer Stelle einen Verantwortlichen nennt. Da macht es Sinn, denjenigen anzusprechen, dessen zustellfähige Adresse man kennt.

Oder soll man als Behörde händereibend warten, bis die veranstaltung losgegangen ist und dann, wenn da ´was ungenehmigtes dabeisein sollte, über die Leute herfallen. Das würde doch dann jeder zu Recht als  hinterhältige Bürokratie bezeichnen, oder?



			
				THEYO schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der Aktion handelt es sich um ein grillfest auf einem ausgewiesenen Grillplatz, teilweise organisiert durch WOFFM.



Das ist falsch. Richtig ist, daß nicht nur ein Grillfest stattfindet, sondern auch ein Wettbewerb, u. a. Trail Riding (mit Shuttle) angekündigt ist, der kaum auf einem Grillplatz stattfinden wird, also ggf. genehmigungspflichtig sein könnte.



			
				THEYO schrieb:
			
		

> Herr Kluge macht mich, wie der von ihm kreirte Header "WOFFM" <[email protected]> schließen lässt für sämtliche Inhalte von Woffm verantwortlich. () An der Grillaktion war ich zwar anfangs in der organisation beteiligt, hab mich aber so gut wie komplett draus zurückgezogen, magels zeit!
> 
> desweitern enthielt die mail die "Drohung" das ich denselben Text wie in der Mail auch an meine Privatadresse per Einschreiben bekommen würde.
> 
> ...


----------

